# How to get into deep sleep?



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey guys! Going back to school tomorrow and I need your help! I was wondering how to get into deep sleep or how to tell I was getting into deep sleep. And how much of your battery does deep sleep save?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Download CPU Spy from the market, it will tell you if your device is deep sleeping or not.


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

mbh87 said:


> Download CPU Spy from the market, it will tell you if your device is deep sleeping or not.


Thanks will do!
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

